
Swedish Police Set to Take Over Pirate Bay Domains - duramato
https://torrentfreak.com/swedish-police-set-to-take-over-pirate-bay-domains-171222/
======
gremlinsinc
Law enforcement: Woohoo we just spent millions in tax-payer dollars and got
these copyright infringing bastards' domain. That'll stop them.

30 minutes and $10 domain registration later: Pirate bay: We've migrated to
our new domain, take this one and we'll buy another...

~~~
kfriede
I'd imagine they bought as many as possible several years ago, and only
release 3-4 at a time.

At this point, I doubt there are very many TLD's left that don't have a TPB
domain, whether bought by TPB or by a reseller.

------
534b44a
All these years and the .org domain still works fine. What makes it so hard to
block it, does the Internet Society has something to do with that?

------
cdancette
It's amazing they don't get that they can't block the site by blocking the
domain name, and that it will come back under a new domain each time.

~~~
mr_spothawk
at some point, you'd hope that the enforcers would grow the Dignity to stop
responding to the Boss's un-achievable orders.

~~~
vkou
Criminals keep doing crime, we may as well stop all police efforts.

I mean, say what you will about the morality of running a website dedicated to
torrenting films and pornography, but policing will always be a game of whack-
a-mole.

~~~
cdancette
Yeah but blocking domain names is just pointless. They should go after the
guys who run the site, or other things. I'm sure they can find way more
effective means to stop pirate sites

~~~
vkou
> They should go after the guys who run the site, or other things.

They do. [1] [2]

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=pirate+bay+arrests&oq=pirate...](https://www.google.com/search?q=pirate+bay+arrests&oq=pirate+bay+arrests&aqs=chrome..69i57j0.1934j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

[2]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=pirate+bay+raid&oq=pirate+ba...](https://www.google.com/search?q=pirate+bay+raid&oq=pirate+bay+raid&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60l5.1471j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

------
vasco
Good ol' US institutions pressuring foreign judicial systems.

------
pmontra
Are they going to pay and renew those domains yearly, let them expire, sell
them before expiration?

------
acd
In the future there will be legal file sharing paid by crypto currencies.
There will be a distributed movie Netflix like app running on p2p tech like
ipfs where streams are paid on the block chain.

If Hollywood resists then Chinese will debute the tech.

~~~
canoebuilder
In future, blockchain will do everything we do today, but less efficient and
more expensive. And people will rejoice, and say "How did we ever do without
this?"

